# BMX-Bahn im Raum Kassel ?



## Testmaen (13. Juli 2007)

Hi,

mich würde interessieren, ob´s in Kassel und/oder Umgebung eine BMX-Bahn gibt ?!

MfG, TM


----------



## hutsche (15. Juli 2007)

Dem Radweg folgend von der Damaschkebrücke in Richtung Dennhäuser Straße unter der Brücke BAB 49.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MR-X (26. Juli 2007)

Das is keine bmx bahn sondern nen skatepark ... Bmx bahnen sind Rundkurse für Sprintrennen ..


----------



## GT-Oldschool (6. September 2007)

Hallo Testmaen,

nein, leider nicht. Weder eine BMX-Bahn, noch eine 4X oder 6X, die ja oft ähnlich sind. Das nächste für uns zum Trainieren ist Winterberg, dann kommt die neue Superstrecke in Weiterstadt. Richtung Norden ist die nächste Bahn in Bispingen. Nur bei uns is nix. S..t!
Wenn man genug Leute zusammenbekommen würde, die auch bereit sind ein Stück Verantwortung zu übernehmen, bzw. Arbeit zu investieren, könnte ich mir vorstellen etwas hinzukriegen. Und wenn´s nur erstmal eine Art "Übungsparcour" wie in Winterberg ist...


----------



## Testmaen (7. September 2007)

Hi,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Bin zwar selber eher der Touren-Typ, aber wenn man die Jungs mit ihren Bikes durch den Parcour fliegen sieht, hätte ich schonmal Lust das ganze auszuprobieren.

Ich habe vor Längerem auf der Homepgae von http://www.fischi-bikebox.de/ gesehen, dass sich einige Leute in Schwalmstadt zusammen getan haben und eine auf den ersten blick recht geile Bahn auf die Beine gestellt haben. bilder gibts auf der Hp unter "Projekte".

Inwiefern man die Bahn aber als Auswärtiger nutzen kann weiß ich nicht.

Grüße


----------



## GT-Oldschool (10. September 2007)

Richtig,

habe ich ganz vergessen.
Die Bahn kann im Grunde genommen jeder nutzen. Organisiert ist das ganze in einem Förderverein, der das ganze unterstützt. Kostet 20,-  /Jahr. (Mein letzter Wissensstand) Ist halt für´n BMX schon ziemlich heavy, so von der Bahnqualität her. Für ein gefedertes Rad völlig OK.


----------



## FR-Jonny (4. Oktober 2007)

in treya gibs ne 4x die is net weit weg. die is relativ gut und mann kann da mit ner regiotram (die ja jetzt durchfährt) schnell hinkommen. neben an sind auch noch n paar schicke dirttables! könnt euch gefallen. is auf jedenfall nich so weit weg wie winterberg und si auch kostenlos! is halt so n verein!


----------



## GT-Oldschool (16. November 2007)

Genau die meinen wir. *Schwalmstadt* / Treysa.


----------



## $3ck (26. November 2007)

Hi Leute,
bin vor kurzem nach Kassel gezogen und habe mich heute mal drangemacht ne BMX Bahn in der Nähe zu finden und bin dann auf diesesn Thread gestoßen. Gibts denn irgendwelche Neuigkeiten bezüglich der Strecke in Schwalmstadt bezüglich des Zustandes, Größe etc?
Gibt es da offizielle Renn-/ Trainingszeiten?
Grüße
$3ck


----------



## GT-Oldschool (18. Dezember 2007)

Hallo $3ck,

die Strecke geht einigermaßen, hat aber relativ wenig mit einer BMX-Strecke gemeinsam... Zum Trainieren reichts, wenn man noch Sprints und Starts am Gate üben kann. Ich glaube, da kann man immer drauf, auf die Bahn in Treysa.


----------



## FR-Jonny (3. Februar 2008)

es wurden auf jeden fall auch öffentliche rennen dort organisiert... z.b. der felt mdc rennen oder so ähnlich. und ich glaube es dürfte auch noch alles ganz gut im schuss sein... wenn der regen nicht zu doll gewütet hat.
die größe ist auseichend... das ziel ist SEHR NAH (ca. 20m - da das alles in die länge geht und nicht bergab (obwohl das auch))  am start  und so kann man locker SEHR OFT hoch unt runter fahren
hoffe das konnte euch weiterhelfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munidigger (23. Juli 2008)

GT-Oldschool schrieb:


> ...Wenn man genug Leute zusammenbekommen würde, die auch bereit sind ein Stück Verantwortung zu übernehmen, bzw. Arbeit zu investieren, könnte ich mir vorstellen etwas hinzukriegen. Und wenn´s nur erstmal eine Art "Übungsparcour" wie in Winterberg ist...



Hey GT-Oldschool,

ich würde mitschüppen - und mir wieder ein BMX kaufen. 
Du hast ja schon mal ne Strecke aufgebaut - 84? 85? 

Bis bald mal wieder,
STO


----------



## GT-Oldschool (6. August 2008)

Hallo STO!

Das stimmt!! Lange her... 

Bis demnächst, mal wieder in Winterberg fahren??


----------



## munidigger (7. August 2008)

Das müssen wir erst mal bei einem BBC auf unserer Terasse durchsprechen.


----------



## FR-Jonny (10. Januar 2010)

Hey nähe Vekknar gibts nun auch eine offizielle 4x-Strecke für BMX, sowie MTB!


----------



## beachrocker (24. April 2010)

wo ist denn vekknar?


----------



## Giulia Spider (24. April 2010)

beachrocker schrieb:


> wo ist denn vekknar?


 
Er könnte Vellmar gemient haben.

Definitiv soll in Ahnatal-Weimar eine gebaut werden. Habe gestern einen Flyer bekommen. Ist noch von Sponsoren abhängig, um das Ganze zu finanzieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beachrocker (25. April 2010)

Bissl Muskelschmalz und das läuft...will evtl. mit nem Kumpel in Eschwege jetzt was aufziehen...kann ja so nicht weiter gehn...

da beschweren se sich das die Jugend nur daheim rumhockt und da will man mal was für die Jugend machen und man bekommt auch nur Steine in den Weg geschmissen


----------



## GT-Oldschool (29. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen, hier findet Ihr aktuelle News zum Projekt "BMX-Strecke":
www.rsc-weimar-ahnatal.de

Siehe auch den neuesten Artikel in der Zeischrift "Spotr Nordhessen":

http://www.rsc-weimar-ahnatal/BMX/Bilder/Sport Nordhessen.jpg


----------



## lexiii (14. Oktober 2010)

Da geht es richtig voran.

http://www.bmxlounge.de/index.php?topic=3423.0


----------



## GT-Oldschool (5. Dezember 2010)

Die Bauarbeiten sind für dieses Jahr abgeschlossen. Im Frühjahr geht´s weiter!
Hier findet Ihr ein paar schöne Bilder:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDfOQuFNXVc"]YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia]


----------



## GT-Oldschool (14. Mai 2011)

Ab dem 20.05. geht´s bei uns weiter! Der Starthügel, nebst Gatter, Stromversorgung, etc. wir gebaut. Am 29.05. holen wir Tom vom BMX-SX inPapendal/NL ab, er wird dann bis zum 06.06. unsere Kurven und Hindernisse fertig bauen! Kommt mal vorbei! www.rsc-weimar-ahnatal.eu


----------



## GT-Oldschool (10. August 2011)

Soo! Strecke fertig! 
Infos unter www.rsc-weimar-ahnatal.eu

NÃ¤chste Veranstaltung, BMX-Day (siehe Anhang)

Fernsehbericht Hessenschau: 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRPrWPAJG9M&feature=player_detailpage"]âªBMX-Fahrer in Ahnatal - hessenschau - hr-fernsehenâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## chris.b (21. August 2013)

Nachdem die BMX Strecke ja wohl noch steht und ein Erfolg war, gibts denn irgendwo in KS oder Umgebung einen Pumptrack?


----------



## hutsche (21. August 2013)

Ja, in Baunatal.


----------

